# POC crash replacement?



## easyrider1977 (May 15, 2015)

Has anyone successfully received a crash replacement helmet from POC or been able to purchase a new helmet at a discounted price? I crashed hard yesterday and the helmet worked great, but is done and want to get another one. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

You could likely find one on sale if you were to exercise your Goggle Foo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocFPV (Nov 10, 2018)

I also crashed this weekend and emailed them asking if they have a crash replacement or discount. No response from them yet...For the price compared to other companies, you should hope they could help out somehow!


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought most of their helmets where advertised as multi impact? I mean unless we are talking cracked/broken/destroyed here?


----------



## DocFPV (Nov 10, 2018)

bdundee said:


> I thought most of their helmets where advertised as multi impact? I mean unless we are talking cracked/broken/destroyed here?


I think it's just their downhill helmets that are EPP. The Tectal Race Spin for example is still EPS.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

DocFPV said:


> I think it's just their downhill helmets that are EPP. The Tectal Race Spin for example is still EPS.


Oh I see, I only run their downhill helmets and that is the reason why.


----------



## gone_riding (Jun 25, 2008)

A head first landing 5 weeks ago resulted in a fractured skull and 3 fractured cervical vertebrae. I sent them an email a couple of weeks ago with a picture of the helmet and they replied today. They requested a copy of my receipt and would send me a discount code. Of course if I have to order it online and have it shipped to Canada instead of going through the Canadian distributor that will eat considerably into the discount. Neck brace comes off at the end of September and then 4 weeks of rehab. So I doubt I'll be back on the mountain bike until the spring since I cross-country ski during the winter. Therefore no rush. 

Addendum. Just heard back from POC. The helmet was 14 months old so no discount. It has to be less than a year.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

When I crashed my POC Tectal I emailed POC Europe and I was told that as a general rule they do not offer a crash replacement. However they did offer me a 35% discount for their website. I managed to find a replacement in the sale cheaper. Bit disappointed but they do fit so well.


----------



## DocFPV (Nov 10, 2018)

They didn’t even respond to my email just asking if there was any sort of a discount system. You’d think for the premium price of these helmets you’d at least get some customer support. Any suggestions on other brands to check out?


----------



## barryallen1337 (Aug 19, 2019)

POC dealer in Edinburgh (Ronde) so I've tried the medium and know it fits, but I didn't have the Oakleys with me so can't be sure. The Wiggle voucher means less impact on the wallet.

I've cycled through many a winter on and off road and I'd like to think that I know what I'm doing and what the risks are - I've never crashed during the dark days. This incident was cause by someone who was too impatient and had no common sense. shareit https://get-vidmateapk.com


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Crashed with my POC Tectal Race and told them about it a month and a half ago and have heard nothing from them.

Bought a 6D ATB-1T EVO.

I have only one brain and try me best not to hurt it.


----------

